# I believe no women are attracted to me



## comfort (May 31, 2009)

I'm 21 and have never had a girlfriend or sex. I only ever kissed 1 girl when I was 16. Is it possible that no women are attracted to me or just don't even think of me in a sexual way?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Personality can make someone attractive, if your social anxiety is bad and you don't approach people or don't talk much. Then it just makes you forgettable. Not trying to be rude , but that is most of our problem on here !


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Pics and let them decide


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> Pics and let them decide


This. The internet is a brutally honest place.

Just put your pic up on any site you are comfortable with and let the judgment begin.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm just guessing here but, maybe you have low self esteem which maybe reflects on your outward appearance making you look not very approachable to women.


----------



## comfort (May 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

You're definitely not ugly. xTaylor hit the nail on the head earlier, it's all (well, mostly) about personality. I knew a handsome guy who never got any attention because he was awkward, and I'm not exaggerating when I say he was handsome. A perfect 10/10, but people just weren't comfortable around him. Of course, this a problem that most of us on this site have. Just know that your looks really aren't the problem.


----------



## Broken Hearted Girl (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd just sort your hair out, but thats personal preference, You're not ugly at all. Im sure loads of women are attracted to you.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

your actually pretty good looking 
try spikey hair


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

You're not ugly but you need a haircut.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Aww, you're cute!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You're not bad looking.

It really depends on how you feel about yourself.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

I think your hair looks cute that way


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

eissejtsuj said:


> I think your hair looks cute that way


I think it does, too!

But you look so young! I mean, you are young, but you don't look 21. Maybe mousse or pomade to give your curls a more refined look will help make you look 21. You only really need a trim and to figure out how to style it. Your hair has it's own natural idea of what to do that isn't in need of much manipulation. 

(+ Smiling is contagious. Just saying. Do you smile often? I know a lot of people here hate being told to smile more but it's a good way to show that you're friendly. I respond well to people who seem friendly, even if they're more reserved or guarded.)


----------



## comfort (May 31, 2009)

All this time I thought my bad luck with women is because I was ugly. It turns out I just have a ****ty personality.

On a serious note, I am surprised at the responses here and must pay more attention to how I am coming across to others.


----------



## aphity (Apr 17, 2012)

IMO, for 90% of people who say they are ugly, the problem is in psyche, not in the body. If you think you're ugly, you don't feel comfortable in company - and this feeling is noticeable for other people (women too ;p). Put yourself in their place - they see you are not feeling comfortable, but don't know why. They may think that there's something wrong in your personality, or even that you don't like them! I think this is the problem you should focus on, not how do you look or are girls attracted in you.

To be honest, I also often see myself as ugly person. But what I developed is that I don't care  If people thinks I am ugly, it's their problem, not mine. Even put my photo into avatar - so whole world can see how "ugly" I am


----------



## Noway (May 3, 2012)

Hahaha u kidding , im 30 years old and still never had a girlfriend or (sex) and your lucky at least u got a kiss when u where 16, i have never been intimate in any way with other women not even a hug. But u get used it, not exactly used to but u dont care, u cant do anything or u dont want to do anything so its cool . Oh just as an advice , start visiting women that u pay them for sex. As chef on southpark said. u dont play the prostitute to have sex with u, u pay her to leave after  just kidding , well trust me prostetutes and sex will make your self estem higher and "train" u so when u find a girlfriend. Peace


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

The singer from Simply Red allegedly has been to bed with thousands of women, it's ALL in the personality.

Just look at this ugly ****er:


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Samezies.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> The singer from Simply Red allegedly has been to bed with thousands of women, it's ALL in the personality.
> 
> Just look at this ugly ****er:


Had an entire post written out as to why this is so...then deleted it...


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Pity :|


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, that's no fair. I wish you hadn't taken your picture down. I guess I came in to late.

....


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

RoflSaurus said:


> Well, that's no fair. I wish you hadn't taken your picture down. I guess I came in to late.
> 
> ....


Same :c


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> The singer from Simply Red allegedly has been to bed with thousands of women, it's ALL in the personality.
> 
> Just look at this ugly ****er:


I don't know if you intended this as a joke, but it seriously cracked me up.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you going after girls or expecting them to come after you?


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

If I had a nickel for everytime a "I have never had a girlfriend and I'm (enter age here)", "Nice guys finish last", or "I hate Facebook" thread showed up on SAS, I would be one rich man.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Grimsey said:


> I don't know if you intended this as a joke, but it seriously cracked me up.


No joke, do you think he's considered a nice looking man?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I feel exactly the same way. Girls have always just laughed at me to be honest. 
When i go outside i always feel like i should be embarrased of how i look.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm the same way. I don't blame them though. They probably don't want to look at my Gyarados face everyday.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Same. :blank


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Not trying too sound gay or something. But if that's you in your picture Evo, you don't look like a kind of guy who women would not be interested in. 

Idk, it is just my opinion!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> Not trying too sound gay or something. But if that's you in your picture Evo, you don't look like a kind of guy who women would not be interested in.
> 
> Idk, it is just my opinion!


Not to sound like a cougar or something, but I agree.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

Why do you think they'd not be, post some pics of yourself or change your avatar at least, i mean not every girl is going to go for looks and anyway you cant predict the future or read women minds thats just way beyond your control i think you need someone to tell you you look attractive ,dont you recieve compliments maybe you can give some out and who knows maybe then somebody will give you some back if you doubt yourself or a depressed about the way you look then thats not going to help either, do something to boost your self esteem, man im sure you could find a book at your library on this


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> Not to sound like a cougar or something, but I agree.


A 24 year old cougar, haha. I guess that makes me a wolf or whatever the male equivalent is.


----------



## chumi (Apr 16, 2012)

you've got to accept yourself first before letting other people in. That way you won't be doubting yourself all the time. If you don't even accept yourself then how do you expect someone else will? This is to everybody out there though that expects to find happiness but are struggling with it (I mean who isn't that's on here, right)
Love and happiness starts with one's self...and heck, if your outward appearance is that big of a problem then work on it or something. I know that sounds mean but I'm talking about the building confidence part. Most of the time that's what the problem is.


----------



## TheAmorri (Feb 2, 2015)

Same mate, women are idiotic culture vultures .. hmm so are men ... **** it just do heroin like me and let those ****ers know they're ****ing up your **** and are disgusting shallow people.


----------



## TheAmorri (Feb 2, 2015)

All of the responses about loving yourself are bull****. Of course we love ourselves to a certain degree; it's self preservation and instinct to be like: this is me, I am essentially good. Not good enough for hoes maayyynn.


----------

